# How do I boil ground beef properly?



## spacenuts

I have 2 lbs. of medium ground beef waiting to be boiled for my dog. How do I do this properly? How much water? How long? I read I have to drain and rinse really well because of the fat or else my dog will get sick?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## FoxyMom

Why are you boiling it? I feed it to my dogs raw. They love it!


----------



## spacenuts

I'm switching foods. Instead of gradually phasing out the old food, I'm doing a hard restart and was told to feed him boiled ground beef and white rice.

How do I boil it properly?


----------



## Betty

spacenuts said:


> I'm switching foods. Instead of gradually phasing out the old food, I'm doing a hard restart and was told to feed him boiled ground beef and white rice.
> 
> How do I boil it properly?


I usually just nuke it and then rinse the fat/grease out.

I've also used the broiler before.


----------



## paulag1955

Just put the meat in a pan, add enough water to cover, and boil it. I usually break it up with a spatula while it's boiling. The exact amount of water doesn't matter because you're going to drain and rinse the meant anyway.


----------



## carmspack

don't boil the meat --- give it to him raw .

the reason why you have to drain the fat IF you boiled it (why?) , is because once the fat has been adulterated by heat it is difficult to digest , not the case if raw .

once heated the protease in the meat, the protein digesting enzyme will be destroyed .

what is your over all game plan for feeding raw?


----------



## spacenuts

carmspack said:


> the reason why you have to drain the fat IF you boiled it (why?) , is because once the fat has been adulterated by heat it is difficult to digest , not the case if raw .


As per my dog trainer's instructions for switching food, she told me to feed him boiled ground beef and white rice for 3 days (nothing else) then after the 3 days, add in 1/2 cup of his new kibble and gradually work up to the full dose of kibble.

I didn't ask questions, but for my purpose of doing this, what would be the harm in giving him raw beef instead of boiled?


----------



## LeoRose

I don't do anything beyond just putting the new kibble in their bowls to switch my dogs. Don't mess around with mixing in gradually, or anything else. I've rarely had any problems doing it that way.


----------



## FoxyMom

There is no problem in giving it to him raw.  If it were me, I wouldn't even switch kibbles, I'd just stick to a raw diet. You should research it. 

I too, have never had a problem switching cold turkey when switching kibbles or switching to raw, which is how my dogs are now being fed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

there is NO problem in giving raw .

problem may be if you haven't researched raw feeding and rely on ground meat for extended time, without macro minerals and later trace and micro minerals.

white rice ? not fit for anything -- if at all rice as a binder use brown rice which you have soaked to remove phytic acid (phytates) which inhibit absorption of nutrients. this soaking or sprouting amplifies the rice's nutritional level .

you can also buy SPROUTED BROWN RICE 

but I see you are switching kibble to another kibble?

from what to what? and why.

the one thing you may want to add to the new kibble is digestive enzymes and probiotics .


----------



## vickip9

Put the meat in a big pan (like a big soup pan) and add enough water to cover it and then a little more. There isn't a specific length of time that you'll need to boil it for, but you'll want to go until it's brown all the way through.


----------



## spacenuts

vickip9 said:


> Put the meat in a big pan (like a big soup pan) and add enough water to cover it and then a little more. There isn't a specific length of time that you'll need to boil it for, but you'll want to go until it's brown all the way through.


Perfect - thanks!

I'm switching from Orijen Large Breed Puppy to Acana Ranchlands. My big puppy shows many signs of allergies and I am suspecting chicken. We'll see how the new non-chicken food goes.

On a side note, I actually just received my consultation from K9Instinct.com for a total prey raw diet a couple of days ago. I have to source out meat places before going totally raw though which will take some time. Oddly, I can't believe how "easy" feeding raw is according to their plan. I don't have to buy a kazillion supplements which is what I didn't like about many of the other raw diets out there.


----------

